# Choix app dictaphone



## bmxone (27 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Je dois très prochainement faire une serie d'interview que j'aimerais enregistrer avec mon 3gs.
Je sais qu'il y a une app dictaphone directement integrer dans l'iphone mais je ne connais pas sa qualité.
Je sais qu'il existe plusieurs app sur l'appstore dont italk de griffin qui a l'aire très bien.
Je viens donc vers vous pour avoir votre avis sur le choix d'une appli dictaphone qui marcherait de façon autonome (sans ajout de micro).
Le dictaphone de l'iphone est-il suffisant ou dois-je passer par une app comme italk ou autres?
Et la qualité sera-t-elle meilleur si j'utilise la casque/micro de l'iphone et ou le micro integré?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Février 2013)

La qualité d'enregistrement de l'iphone est bien suffisante mais au cas où tu voudrais l'améliorer:
http://www.iphon.fr/post/Rode-iXY-micro-iPhone


----------

